# Study more or work?



## mackan110 (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi

first, i hope this is right place to post if not im sorry


Live in sweden and in Mars i will quit my 1 year culinary school and if everything goes well i can call myself cook. During this 1 year we only learn the basic's etc.

But im wondering if its a good idea to study more after school or find a job. Because people here work and have worked a long time so maybe they can answer, also resturant owners


My dream is to work at a good resturant (michelin) or work with sushi in japan and I know its far far away but its my dream!
But should it be good to apply for a sushi school in Japan thats 8 weeks and get a certificate or is it better to work and get experience and learn that way?


----------



## dreamshards8 (Dec 2, 2013)

I would vote work. Working in the industry is good to give you skills you will never get at school. That being said, if you are really interested in sushi and have the time and money to take the course then by all means, go for it. Don't forget you can always do that course in the future. What you shouldn't do is put off finding a job. The sooner you start working the sooner you learn. I have had classmates who have completed all three culinary programs my school had to offer but had no job and somehow they thought they had an advantage over everyone.


----------



## buckrogerspdx (Jun 4, 2013)

I'd agree with work.

School is a great way to open doors for some new jobs but nothing beats work experience.  I'd say more school if you were wanting to know more about the business end of things (menu planning, cost control, accounting, marketing, etc.)


----------



## alexade (Jun 7, 2017)

Dear mackan, hope you're doing good today. a good culinary education is a good one but if situation arise where you're unable to complete your studies. please apply your passion.let your passion push you to learn online like you're gonna die. please kindly message me so we can talk more if you don't mind. [email protected]


----------



## 504chef_ (Oct 1, 2017)

A degree helps when you want a promotion. Chefs and owners prefer certifications. Enjoy the time studying while you can.


----------

